#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  "Egg Water Scrying" Ritual

## MILOmassacre

"Egg Water Scrying" Ritual

This divination is a wonderful way to get
a "bird's eye view" of what to expect
in your immediate and mid-term future...

STEP 1: Place a glass in front of a lit
white candle.

STEP 2: Fill the glass three-quarters
full with cold water.

STEP 3: Using a pin, make a small hole in
the top and bottom of a raw egg.

STEP 4: Let a few drops of egg white fall
into the water.

STEP 5: Watch and wait. During the next
several hours, the egg white will spread
through the water, forming images that
will tell you what is to come.

----------


## MILOmassacre

I hope this is helpful. I am glad you like it. I do not know before that eggs have a big role too :Smile:

----------

